
Etsy CEO steps down, 8% of workforce to be cut - charlietran
http://www.businessinsider.com/etsy-ceo-stepping-down-earnings-layoffs-2017-5
======
Network2020
I've tried searching on Etsy for specific handmade items that is well known to
be sold on etsy, but trying to search for anything on the site is ridiculous.
Most of the reason for this, I'm guessing, has to do with Etsy sellers not
using the right keywords or tags. IDK, but it needs to be fixed. I think they
should try a Model like Not on the High Street where there are standards,
guidelines and assistance.

Also, it is clear that a lot of the listings on Etsy are cheap factory
products from Asia rather than handmade. People purchase cheap goods on
Alibaba and Ali Express to sell as handmade.Why pay a premium for cheap
factory goods when the same items can be bought way cheaper at the nearest
WalMart? They need to get it together.

